# water levels on Ohio River.. Near pike Island or pier?



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Anyone know how to access water levels for ohio river between certain locks? like a different website or anything? curious on how it was yesterday as i went down thereand the water dropped 2 ft from the day before.. from what it looked like on the dam wall.. the wet mark.. whats a good level to fish or does it even matter


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Fon,
Glad or hope I can finally be of some help to you as you have been to me. At the top of this section is a sticky called, something to effect, "Ohio River Forecasts..blah blah etc. Part way down is a link called river level forecasts I think. Go thru them and one of them is gonna show you a picture of the state with dots all down the river and it'll show you all the different locks and dams. I actually saved a link to post to show you. i'll post it to give you an idea. Now I rarely fish Pike Island because where I go is way less crowded. Now I do know this, with the thaw is gonna come alot of rising river, it should not hurt Pike, I believe that the water has to be 20 or 21' foot to be up on the pier to stop you from fishing whereas at New Cumberland, 18 ft seems to be the max because they open the wicket to let the water flow and it's too strong. If ya need more answers, I'll be happy to help as I know the river VERY WELL. Send me a pm and I'll be glad to help. here is the one link I saved, but it is actually for New Cumberland............................................................Later...Snake
http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=ncuw2&view=1,1,1,1,1,1"


----------

